# SHOT 2017



## DA SWO (Oct 11, 2016)

Anyone going?


----------



## Gunz (Oct 11, 2016)

Where is it?

EDIT

Never mind, I'll use the Google Machine.

EDIT

Aw, hell, Vegas.


----------



## Dame (Oct 11, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Where is it?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...


LOL. Yeah.


----------



## AKkeith (Nov 23, 2016)

I already got tickets and hotel reservations at the Venetian. Bringing the whole family this year.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 23, 2016)

So......... who has an extra few grand and a ticket to give me?  I can make some introductions to people I know are going to be there.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 23, 2016)

Home - NSSF SHOT Show 2017

Jan 17 to 20 2017.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 23, 2016)

x SF med said:


> So......... who has an extra few grand and a ticket to give me?  I can make some introductions to people I know are going to be there.



You're not that far. Change the oil, fill the tank and drop some road trip tunes in the jukebox.


----------



## Dame (Nov 23, 2016)

x SF med said:


> So......... who has an extra few grand and a ticket to give me?  I can make some introductions to people I know are going to be there.



Gotcha covered. I'll call you.


----------



## Dame (Nov 23, 2016)

policemedic said:


> You're not that far. Change the oil, fill the tank and drop some road trip tunes in the jukebox.


Speaking of which, are YOU showing up?


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 23, 2016)

It looks kick ass this year.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> It looks kick ass this year.



Are you going?


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 23, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Are you going?



I would like to go.


----------



## Dame (Nov 23, 2016)

Then go.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 23, 2016)

I'd love to go.


----------



## Dame (Nov 24, 2016)

Then git yer ass out here kitteh!


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 24, 2016)

Want to go, need to convince momma though.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 24, 2016)

We are 50/50.  Haven't been there in while...


----------



## policemedic (Nov 24, 2016)

Cabbage Head said:


> We are 50/50.  Haven't been there in while...



You're overdue!


----------



## 0699 (Nov 24, 2016)

policemedic said:


> You're not that far. Change the oil, fill the tank and drop some *road trip tunes in the jukebox*.


Carpenters, Village People, and Bread, right? LOL


----------



## policemedic (Nov 24, 2016)

0699 said:


> Carpenters, Village People, and Bread, right? LOL



Standard Troll playlist fare.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 25, 2016)

0699 said:


> Carpenters, Village People, and Bread, right? LOL



Bread, maybe...  Fuck you on the others.:wall::-"



policemedic said:


> Standard Troll playlist fare.



Fuck you too

my musical taste is varied, but the Carpenters and Village People are not on it at all.

And that long of a drive would require high octane music...  Nugent, MC5, Iggy Pop/Stooges, Clash, Sex Pistols, X, Dead Kennedy's, Rancid, with some forays into orchestral rock, country, blues, baroque ....  but no disco, hip-hop, rap, trance crap.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 25, 2016)

Orchestral rock...now there's something I haven't listened to in a while.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 27, 2016)

Dame said:


> Speaking of which, are YOU showing up?



Just made my hotel reservations.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Dec 4, 2016)

policemedic said:


> You're overdue!


Ya, totally agree.  I have a year and a half left till I retire.  Going to go out with a bang in 2018!


----------



## Dame (Dec 5, 2016)

Bummer. So we won't see you in January then?


----------



## policemedic (Dec 5, 2016)

Dame said:


> Bummer. So we won't see you in January then?



They don't like guns.


----------



## Dame (Dec 5, 2016)

policemedic said:


> They don't like guns.


Bwahahahaha! Oh yeah. That's it. That's the ticket.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 6, 2016)

I might grace SHOT show with my presence!


----------



## Dame (Dec 6, 2016)

RustyShackleford said:


> I might grace SHOT show with my presence!


----------



## Dame (Dec 14, 2016)

OK so what's the after party scoop? @AKkeith you have the nose for mischief and mayhem. I have Shot in the Dark on the 18th. What else is going on? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 15, 2016)

Dame said:


> OK so what's the after party scoop? @AKkeith you have the nose for mischief and mayhem. I have Shot in the Dark on the 18th. What else is going on? Anyone? Bueller?


What is "SHOT in the dark?"


----------



## Dame (Dec 15, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> What is "SHOT in the dark?"


Benefit party for LEO. Will be at the American Legion post 8 just north of the 95 fwy.


----------



## AKkeith (Dec 17, 2016)

I've just started digging:

Coalition Celebration- Mon Leatherneck Club 6pm - end.
Brownells- Gilleys on Tues night 5:30-7pm.
Shot in the dark- American Legion on Wed night 6pm-11pm
Scout Sniper/Recon foundations- Wed night Leatherneck Club 8pm-mid
Bullets & Bombshells- The Hyde Fri 7:30 - end

Ill find more though.


----------



## Dame (Jan 9, 2017)

For the history buffs headed to SHOT:

Lucky Shot USA invites you to stop by booth #2957, which will be completely transformed into a WWI-WWII era troop transport truck (see below for reference). Inside the booth, visitors will find two showcases filled with WWI-WWII era trench art, artifacts, and accompanying materials that tell the story of our nation’s rich trench art history.







You also can check out our GIANT shotgun shell American flag crafted from more than 1,500 once-fired 12 gauge shells and our WWII era blue bomber table made from an inert practice bomb, and learn more about our brand new niche line of trench art, Made in the Trenches by Lucky Shot USA.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 9, 2017)

Roll Call: who's going?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 9, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Roll Call: who's going?


me


----------



## Cabbage Head (Jan 9, 2017)

Dame said:


> OK so what's the after party scoop? @AKkeith you have the nose for mischief and mayhem. I have Shot in the Dark on the 18th. What else is going on? Anyone? Bueller?



Cool.  If you see Kurt (the guy who put it all together) give him our best.  

He is a good guy.  For a breacher....  lol


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 10, 2017)

I'll be there with a handful of dudes from work.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 10, 2017)

Sounds like there be enough of us to put a hurting on some restaurant or bar's beer and whiskey stock.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 10, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Sounds like there be enough of us to put a hurting on some restaurant or bar's beer and whiskey stock.



HOFBRAUHAUS
'NUFF SAID.
SHOT Legends and memories are made there.  Spanking, licking, drinking, debauchery and great food.:wall::-"


----------



## Dame (Jan 10, 2017)

x SF med said:


> HOFBRAUHAUS
> 'NUFF SAID.
> SHOT Legends and memories are made there.  Spanking, licking, drinking, debauchery and great food.:wall::-"



The pictures are around here somewhere.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 11, 2017)

I was wearing the right shirt that night. I may need to dig it up here soon. :-"


----------



## policemedic (Jan 11, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> I was wearing the right shirt that night. I may need to dig it up here soon. :-"



The investigator in me believes there's an implication in there somewhere.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jan 11, 2017)

I'll be there. Same SHOT Time, Same SHOT Channel.

PS.. Pardus is a Sheepfucker.... That is all


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 11, 2017)

policemedic said:


> The investigator in me believes there's an implication in there somewhere.



That's why You get paid the big bucks, dude. Give this man a cookie! Hell, I'll give ya one in person!!


----------



## Dame (Jan 11, 2017)

OK so if we go with Monday or Tuesday night for Hofbräuhaus, who is in?

@RustyShackleford ? ____
@policemedic ? ____
@gunnerjohn ? ____
@racing_kitty ? ____
@DA SWO ? ____
@AKkeith ? ____
@ritterk ? ____
@Dame  __1__ Mon or Tues both work so whatever you guys want.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 11, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> That's why You get paid the big bucks, dude. Give this man a cookie! Hell, I'll give ya one in person!!



Make it a donut.  I have a reputation to uphold.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2017)

Dame said:


> OK so if we go with Monday or Tuesday night for Hofbräuhaus, who is in?
> 
> @RustyShackleford ? ____
> @policemedic ? ____
> ...


HH6 is with me till Tuesday afternoon, so I assume Monday would be better for us.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Jan 12, 2017)

Dame said:


> OK so if we go with Monday or Tuesday night for Hofbräuhaus, who is in?
> 
> @RustyShackleford ? ____
> @policemedic ? ____
> ...


I have to check with the rest of our ground team. Some are arriving Monday evening and I have a 5-6pm commitment already that evening. I'll inquire about Tuesday with a few. I have your number @Dame so I can text you with info when I find out


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 12, 2017)

I've got a work commitment Monday night (I think) and Tuesday night is the Black and Tan link up.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2017)

I'll drive over and sleep in the truck. If there's a river in Las Vegas I'll sleep in the truck down by the river.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 12, 2017)

2 if Monday.


----------



## Dame (Jan 12, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> I'll drive over and sleep in the truck. If there's a river in Las Vegas I'll sleep in the truck down by the river.


No need for that. SS peeps are always welcome at Dame's house.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 13, 2017)

Because Federal Primers are like diamonds...are you able to buy stuff at SHOT, because if anyone can grab me a 1000 Federal Gold Medal Rifle primers I'll pay in cash and books.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 13, 2017)

All of you suck!


<====  next year....next year....


----------



## Dame (Jan 13, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Because Federal Primers are like diamonds...are you able to buy stuff at SHOT, because if anyone can grab me a 1000 Federal Gold Medal Rifle primers I'll pay in cash and books.


SHOT is an industry only show. No sales.


----------



## Dame (Jan 13, 2017)

So it looks like Monday is slightly better for attendance. What if we made it Monday at 7 p.m. to give @gunnerjohn a chance to RSVP with folks?
I just need to get an accurate count as they won't seat you until your whole party arrives. These Germans don't do "running late."


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 15, 2017)

Dame said:


> So it looks like Monday is slightly better for attendance. What if we made it Monday at 7 p.m. to give @gunnerjohn a chance to RSVP with folks?
> I just need to get an accurate count as they won't seat you until your whole party arrives. These Germans don't do "running late."


me and HH6=2


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2017)

Dame said:


> So it looks like Monday is slightly better for attendance. What if we made it Monday at 7 p.m. to give @gunnerjohn a chance to RSVP with folks?
> I just need to get an accurate count as they won't seat you until your whole party arrives. These Germans don't do "running late."



Hofbrauhaus...  are you sure they're gonna let you guys in this time...  I mean last time I was there, we weirded out the place that spanks it's customers...:-"


----------



## Dame (Jan 16, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Hofbrauhaus...  are you sure they're gonna let you guys in this time...  I mean last time I was there, we weirded out the place that spanks it's customers...:-"


I made the reservation under Peggy Carter this time. Didn't want to chance it.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2017)

Dame said:


> I made the reservation under Peggy Carter this time. Didn't want to chance it.



LMAO....  make RK wear a blonde wig, they might remember her from last time....


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 16, 2017)

RK may not get out of Dallas in time. Leave it to me to land somewhere 30 minutes before the tornado hits across town. I'm doing the standby shuffle, but I'm booked firm for tomorrow. If I hadn't gotten tomorrow, I'd have had to turn back for home.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 16, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> RK may not get out of Dallas in time. Leave it to me to land somewhere 30 minutes before the tornado hits across town. I'm doing the standby shuffle, but I'm booked firm for tomorrow. If I hadn't gotten tomorrow, I'd have had to turn back for home.



What the hell, woman.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 16, 2017)

policemedic said:


> What the hell, woman.



I have a fetish for ruby slippers. Shut your whore mouth before I shut it for you! Lol


----------



## Dame (Jan 16, 2017)

@gunnerjohn text me. Looks like we are down to only 4 tonight unless you have RSVPs in the wings.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jan 18, 2017)

I wish I could be there. The guys at SSVI are handing out Tyr triggers for Glock if you ask for one. That and I want the Sage Dynamics SHOT exclusive patch because I'm a nerd.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 18, 2017)

xGenoSiide said:


> I wish I could be there. The guys at SSVI are handing out Tyr triggers for Glock if you ask for one. That and I want the Sage Dynamics SHOT exclusive patch because I'm a nerd.



I am one of the few people left that as a magpul "Fluffy Pink Bunny of Death" sticker... all I have to do is find it....


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jan 18, 2017)

Sage Dynamics has a Rick and Morty patch this year that says 'Get, riggity, riggity wrecked son!' and I want it. But mostly I want the Tyr trigger that SSVI is giving away, if you just ask.

I just don't get much opportunity to go to SHOT, being in the frozen fucking wasteland that is ND.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 18, 2017)

xGenoSiide said:


> Sage Dynamics has a Rick and Morty patch this year that says 'Get, riggity, riggity wrecked son!' and I want it. But mostly I want the Tyr trigger that SSVI is giving away, if you just ask.
> 
> I just don't get much opportunity to go to SHOT, being in the frozen fucking wasteland that is ND.



I think he's only giving out one a day....definitely looking for him.  Would love to compare it to the Agency Arms trigger.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jan 18, 2017)

policemedic said:


> I think he's only giving out one a day....definitely looking for him.  Would love to compare it to the Agency Arms trigger.



I'm not sure, I just saw the he posted it to Instagram and I want to try the trigger, partly because he's from my home state.  I'm currently rocking the Overwatch Precision DAT trigger.


----------



## Dame (Jan 18, 2017)

For all the @Wiener Licker s out there... suck it.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 19, 2017)

xGenoSiide said:


> I wish I could be there. The guys at SSVI are handing out Tyr triggers for Glock if you ask for one. That and I want the Sage Dynamics SHOT exclusive patch because I'm a nerd.


who is ssvi?


----------



## medicchick (Jan 19, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> who is ssvi?


I'm guessing SSVI - Modern Day Mjolnir


----------



## policemedic (Jan 19, 2017)

medicchick said:


> I'm guessing SSVI - Modern Day Mjolnir



Bingo.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jan 19, 2017)

medicchick said:


> I'm guessing SSVI - Modern Day Mjolnir



Yes, SSVI is the name of the LLC but the common and most known name is Modern Day Mjolnir.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 19, 2017)

While you're there, somebody pick me up a Kriss Vector Gen II SMG.

I'll pay ya back.


----------

